# New Forum



## ScarletteSky (Oct 29, 2007)

I think it would be cool to have a new forum specifically for questions or comments about hash. I know that many people (like myself) are in fact new to making such good shit. When you have a question about hash/oil and you're looking at all the other forums, you just don't know where to post the question.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 29, 2007)

*Try doing a search through the site sky.*


----------



## ScarletteSky (Oct 29, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Tey doing a search through the site sky.*




Well, yes, I know I could do that. However wouldn't it just be more convenient to have a forum specifically for that?


----------



## Lacy (Oct 29, 2007)

*search threads under 'making hash' there are 128 threads there. Between the 2 of us I am sure we can find something.*

*Good idea tho*


ScarletteSky said:


> Well, yes, I know I could do that. However wouldn't it just be more convenient to have a forum specifically for that?


----------



## ScarletteSky (Oct 29, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *search threads under 'making hash' there are 128 threads there. Between the 2 of us I am sure we can find something.*
> 
> *Good idea tho*



I did search. I found 3 or so threads mentioning black hash oil, I think 2 of those were mine. And that last, was unhelpful. 


I am only interested in black hash oil.


----------



## Lacy (Oct 29, 2007)

*Yeah...I know... I did the same search months ago. *

*Can't people see we're 'maidens in distress' here???cry:cry:cry:*



ScarletteSky said:


> I did search. I found 3 or so threads mentioning black hash oil, I think 2 of those were mine. And that last, was unhelpful.
> 
> 
> I am only interested in black hash oil.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Oct 29, 2007)

I know right! and you KNOW that someone on here has to know how to do it. There are vetrans out there I know.


----------

